# Prayers for Grady



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

I talked to Chad last night, and he said Grady was at an emergency vet in Richmond with some breathing problems. He has some fluid in his chest, fever, and on O2. Could be complications from his grass awn incident earlier in the year. 

Today, Chad said he looked better but he was waiting to see a specialist.

Everybody say a little prayer for the G-man's fast recovery


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Hoping for a speedy recovery. scary stuff!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Prayers for Grady and Chad! He's had a tough time with those grass awns for sure.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh No! I've never met Chad, but had the honor of meeting Grady at the Lardy, et al workshop in GA this winter. As focused and incredibly talented as Grady is on line and in the field-he iis such a laid back gentleman when he's not working. He's just a nice, nice dog who happens to be blessed with talent. A very balanced dog that anyone would be happy to have on line or lying around the house.

Hope all is well.

M


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Wishing Grady a speedy recovery!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Hope they figure out what's wrong and he has a full recovery.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Hoping for good news for Grady and Chad.

Andy


----------



## TIM DOANE (Jul 20, 2008)

Sure hope all ends well Chad. We will be praying for just that. Tim and Patti.


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Grady's Lil Storm Chaser says, get well soon pops!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Hoping for the best.


----------



## Peconic Baypeakes (Mar 28, 2010)

Wishing Grady and Chad the best from all of us LIRFTC, get well Grady 

Katherine


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Get well soon Grady. Harry


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Only met Chad one time at the '08 National here in Texas. What a nice, nice, gentleman. We own a Grady pup out of Chad Cox's breeding, and have used Grady as a stud as well. Chad will occasionally check up on the progress of our pups. He certainly cares about his Grady babies!!!

Best of luck Grady and Chad. Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Foxtail can be one bad a** piece of grass. It's ruined more than one retriever.

Prayers coming from the north hoping they can get to the root cause and fix it..


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Hope the Gman gets better soon. Gonna say a little prayer for him yoo.........


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Hope you & the vet get this figured out & Grady gets back in the field soon.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Hoping for the best for Chad and Grady. He's a wonderful dog.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys and gals. They put a Chesttube in this afternoon to drain fluids that are pressing on his lungs we have him on two types of antibiotics now and his fever is normal now. Ct scan showed lots of infection to scary to go after so we are trying to get it localized with strong antibiotics to a focal point that surgery might b a option. He is on oxygen and very restless hard to imagine he was called back to second series Saturday. Keep the prayers coming Gman has a ton of heart if any dog could make it thru 3 of these deals he can. Special thanks to Pat Burns and Nick Elam they reacted quickly Friday night and took his to emergency clinic, pat didn't get but 2 hrs of sleep. Shows good things happen to good people, pat won and nick got second and both q'ed for national open.
Chad


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Get well soon G Man.


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

Poor guy ... thoughts and prayers sent Grady and Chad's way.


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Good luck, get well soon Grady!


----------



## Steven V Zugg (Jul 12, 2006)

Had the pleasure of running an Am 2nd series land blind after Grady recently -- Chad, wishing you and Grady the Best -- get well soon


----------



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

Get well soon Grady!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

The heart these dogs have...get well soonest G Man.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Hope the G-Man pulls through for you!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Chad, I am so sorry to hear about Grady being sick. You know he is a fighter with a heart of gold. Many, many prayers send from our family to yours for a speedy recovery. Big hug for the GMan and your family too.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Sure hope we hear some good news this morning.

lesa c


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Any news about Gman?? Hope to hear good news.....


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

WoW,sorry to read this. Those grass awnes are tough. Hope he is doing better.


----------



## Bud (Dec 11, 2007)

Hoping for a speedy recovery, tough stuff.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Darn this chest stuff! Chad and Grady my prayers and well wishes are with you. Please keep us informed. Grady's a special dog and is making a cool place in retriever history.

Chris


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Chad,

Thoughts and prayers are with you and Grady. Heres hoping for a full recovery!

John


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Hang in there buddy.
Prayers go out to Grady, and the Baker family.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

Prayers your way.

David Barrow


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks, he's still on O2 but the fever is gone white blood count up but not off the chart. He is feeling a lot better but still panting quite a bit. We have him on two types of antibiotics trying to get the pyothorax infectiondown. Way to risky to think about surgery its a mess in there, they showed it to me on CT scan. We are attempting to get the infection localized before any more decisions have to be made.
Thanks again for the prayers
Chad


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Hang in there G-man

You too Chad


----------



## Jimmie Darnell (Sep 22, 2003)

Chad we are thinking of you and Graddy. Hope all works out keep us posted.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Chad, Kenny and I were so sorry to hear Grady is dealing with this terrible infection!! Our thoughts and prays are with you and Grady...he is one tough dog and he will fight through it.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

More prayers for Grady. He's always been one of my favorites... besides talented, a pleasant dog.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Chad, prayers for you and Grady. Hang in their.
________
Jaguar Xjr-12 Specifications


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Glad to read there is improvement. Hang in there.


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Dang Chad, Grady's been through enough the last couple years. Sure hope he get better and puts all this behind him.


----------



## John Kelder (Mar 10, 2006)

Rooting for Grady from NY . Prayers for a speedy recovery .


----------



## Baharec (Dec 13, 2009)

Prayers sent for you Chad and for Grady, I own one of his puppies. Wader sends his thoughts out to his daddy as well.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Chad and Grady...we are praying for you!!!!

Little Gman Gus, Henry and Blair
________
Honda TRX250R specifications


----------



## Troy B (May 25, 2005)

We love our Grady pup, hope he is better soon.

What exactly is a grass awn


----------



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Get well soon Grady!!!


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers for the both of you.
________
Rhode Island Marijuana Dispensaries


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Thoughts and Prayers your way!

Aaron and Nichol*


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody heard anything? Called today but couldn't reach Chad. Still thinking about you Grady.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Chad, wrote to you but your box is full....we are thinking about you guys.
Lynn & Michael


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

We will be praying for Grady! Our thoughts are with you and your family.

Tina Perron


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Lots of Prayers being sent to you guys, you are both so special. Hope it is going better.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2008)

prayers for grady. our beautiful and talented lab "cruisin with a cause" JH has struggled with recurrent infections from grass awns. we thought we would lose him on several occasions. three surgeries later, we have pretty much decided to keep him on antibiotics indefinitely. recently he was dx with hypothryroidism which vet feels may be due to the recurrent infections. heartbreaking to see a foxtail take down such incredible physical specimens/ best friends. has anyone found a treatment that has been totally successful? keeping grady in my thoughts.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

If when they flush him out this morning and it looks better they are going to remove his Chesttube. He is feeling a lot better they decided after Gman took out his oxygen line 3 times he could do without it. We are not out of the woods but are getting glimpses of green pastures. Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers and pm's. I'm sure he's had all that little stainless kennel he can stand.
Chad


----------



## thunderdan (Oct 14, 2003)

That is good news Chad. Thanks for the updates


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> If when they flush him out this morning and it looks better they are going to remove his Chesttube. He is feeling a lot better they decided after Gman took out his oxygen line 3 times he could do without it. We are not out of the woods but are getting glimpses of green pastures. Thanks again for the thoughts and prayers and pm's. I'm sure he's had all that little stainless kennel he can stand.
> Chad


Hope he continues to improve every day.


----------



## Don Bovers (Oct 12, 2008)

Chad

Thinking about you Gman and the rest of your crew. Grady is as tough as they come. Hang in there. Hope to see you guys real soon.

Don


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery.

Angie


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

My prayer is for Grady to be back in competition soon!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Grady is such a sweet boy..... continued prayers for him, and for the wisdom of his doctors so they can help get him well - and have this not return.


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got *GREAT* news from Chad... They have gotten the infection calmed down enough for Chad to go get Grady and bring him home!!!!! That is one tough A## dog! Go Gman!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brad Turner said:


> They have gotten the infection calmed down enough for Chad to go get Grady and bring him home!!!!! Go Gman!


Sounds like he'll still need more treatment and healing, but at least he'll be in Tennessee.... Glad to hear he's on the upswing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

Best wishes for his continued improvement!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Brad Turner said:


> Just got *GREAT* news from Chad... They have gotten the infection calmed down enough for Chad to go get Grady and bring him home!!!!! That is one tough A## dog! Go Gman!



I don't know Chad and I don't know Grady as well as most of you, but every now & then you meet a dog who is just something special. That's Grady- and he has earned and deserves a shot at a healthy life and I'd be willing to bet- proving he has more than most and leaves his mark in the history books.

Hope he has a good first night home!!

M


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Best news I have heard in a long time. I can tell you that you can't believe how much hearth Grady has!!


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Chad we spoke in the Spring about Grady......I told you i was interested in
getting a pup out of him....that did happen, we got a pup from Mike Beadle, out of Kuna.
Our pups name is Mighty, he is now 5 months old. He is as sweet as they
come. *A really nice puppy, very balanced* and shows great promise for the field. He loves to stalk us and the dogs....probably does this about
20 times a day! He stalks and then launches for the attack - jumps on you
and takes off in a flash. It's quite hilarious. Not sure if it is a trait from Grady or Kuna, but I've never seen this so intense in a Retriever before!

I am saddened to learn this news about Grady.....he will continue to improve
and get better, I know it! Mighty, John and I will be sending getter better
vibes to Grady.....hang tight and keep us informed,
Janice


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

Janice Gunn said:


> He is as sweet as they
> come. *A really nice puppy, very balanced* and shows great promise for the field. He loves to stalk us and the dogs....probably does this about
> 20 times a day! He stalks and then launches for the attack - jumps on you
> and takes off in a flash. It's quite hilarious. Not sure if it is a trait from Grady or Kuna, but I've never seen this so intense in a Retriever before!


Funny, my Grady pup Rusty does the same stalk act. I call it the "Cat Attack" and usually somwhere in the few seconds between the attack and the take off like a flash you get at least a half dozen slaps with his tounge . A fello I work with also has a Grady pup who apparently does the same thing as we were just talking about this a few days ago at work!


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

My grady out of a bubba female does that stalking thing also. My wife says she thinks she is a cat.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks guys again he's resting well at home after the long ride. His appetite is back and seems to be breathing almost normal again. When I got home I had him in the back seat while the judges and hunt test committee were setting up the junior, the back window was down if I had not been standing right at the window he would have came thru it for the bird on a test throw. It's going to be hard keeping Gman on light duty. Thanks again for the pms and prayers they paid off.
Chad and Grady


----------



## Keven (Oct 25, 2003)

Chad, I'm so glad to hear Grady's doing better and am sure he'll continue to improve now that he's "home" with you. Like so many others here - and there - I have fallen in love with Grady through one of his puppies (from the Grady x Zucker litter).

Cruz doesn't stalk ... but he has the most honest, laid back "attitude" I've ever seen in a pup. He had me wrapped the first night he was home. As a new, doting pup mom, I'd paid plenty of attention to him that day. When he got tired, he crawled in his crate and stretched out. I walked by to pick up some toys and saw this little yellow paw come out of the kennel, grab the door and close it. Guess he'd had enough of me for one day. 

Wishing you and Grady a speedy recovery and wonderful time "at home".


----------



## Thumbs Up (Nov 26, 2004)

Glad he is feeling better Chad. It was fun shoting flyers for you and Grady in Oregon (NAT. AM training) Great Team.


----------



## mitchmc (Feb 15, 2010)

grady is my baby's daddy.......glad all is better!


----------



## 4dukhtn (Jun 6, 2009)

I Haven't heard any updates on Grady in a couple of days....wondering what is his condition now? hope he is getting better every minute of the day.

jason


----------



## Brad Turner (Mar 17, 2010)

Saw him Sat. and Sun. He looked like he was doing really well, but Chad said they were going to keep him on antibiotics for a while.


----------



## bo brock (Apr 5, 2007)

glad to hear he is doing better


----------

